

Using Google as a proxy server to bypass web-blockers, paywalls - bgun
http://www.labnol.org/internet/google-proxy-server/28112/

======
cowbell
Not smart enough to get around region restrictions though apparently...

[http://www.gmodules.com/ig/proxy?url=http://www.livestation....](http://www.gmodules.com/ig/proxy?url=http://www.livestation.com/en/bbc-
world/popout)

